# Home Network wiring



## jbdobbins (Oct 19, 2010)

I am designing my own home all the way down to the wiring and plumbing. So I have a question about wiring a "Network for the Future" I understand that cat5e is pretty much the best I should invest in for a standard network, but my network will actually be ran through the walls. So I was wondering if I should wire with cat7 since it is the newest will prolly not go out of date for some time. Or if I should go with a fiber network? So please give thoughts and opinions on both ideas. Also sorry didn't know if it was better suited to a DIY question or network.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

When I did my home, my brother had some great stuff. It was 2 coaxial, 2 cat 5e, and 2 fiber cables wrapped up in an orange sheath. Made it easy to run. 

My personal opinion. If you are going to stay in there for a long, long time, run the fiber. It may be useful in the future, but for the next few years, I do not see a big need for it.

Next time, I think I'm running just two coaxial and two cat 5e.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I recall reading about Bill Gates building his multi-multi-million dollar home in WA. As could be imagined, it was full of very much top of the line stuff. He had it totally wired for numerous networks and much more.......By the time he moved in the world was transitioning to WiFi. :laugh:


----------



## jbdobbins (Oct 19, 2010)

I am so not a fan of wifi. yea it is convient but it limits band with and is easily accessable by others outside your home. Even with an encrypted password if someone had the knowledge they could be in your network with in 45 minutes. 
Hard line network is faster and more secure.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

fiber is where everything is going since glass is cheaper to produce then copper. I would also add fiber is up to 10gig now and a number of phone companies are providing internet via fiber to the home.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

The big expense with fiber is the media converter.


----------

